# 123.ie House Insurance



## Voodoobazza (23 Mar 2005)

Just got a quote online from these guys I am currently paying €700 with Roayl & Sun and these guys quoted me €295 for the year.....I phoned them and they said they were competitive and that the quote was correct ......
Has anyone actually placed Biz wwith these guys and if so who do they place the Risk with ??????
And more importantly what is their S&P rating ???????

Anyone ???


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

Don't choose insurance cover on price alone. Check the detailed terms & conditions of the policy to make sure that it offers cover suitable to your needs too. This is not any negative reflection on _123.ie_ who are reputable broker. I wouldn't worry about the likes of _S&P_ ratings even if these are relevant to a broker since your contract will ultimately be with the underwriting company and not the broker.


----------



## Slim (24 Mar 2005)

Hi

I placed my house insurance with 123 this year. Way cheaper than others. The cover is fairly basic and I choose a high excess(€500) etc, but the alternative with insure.ie was twice the 123 quote. As Clubman says, check the terms, but I found them sound. I think they placed the risk with Sun alliance but have not got the....hold it...have it here..it was Allianz.

Slim 8)


----------



## PGD (24 Mar 2005)

*me too*

I used to pay €700 for house insurance until I moved to Ulster Bank and got a quote for €550, two years running. I had checked 123.ie too.

I just checked again and got a quote for €213 + €13.17 for accidental coverage.

Has house insurance come down in general ro do I have to now spend ages looking at the T&C of each offer??


----------



## ClubMan (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: me too*

*Has house insurance come down in general ro do I have to now spend ages looking at the T&C of each offer??*

Not sure about the trends in insurance costs but you should always take the time to check the Ts&Cs of policies before buying.


----------



## demoivre (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: me too*

I have my house policy with them and have found them ok to deal with. Higher excess by choice though to get lower premium and I have never had a claim to see how good they really are.  
As an aside I also find they offer the best holiday insurance deal but as Clubman said read the T&C.


----------



## Tiger (25 Mar 2005)

*allianz*

I've been with 123.ie for a couple of years now, v.competitive, the policy is actually with allianz.

Only skimmed the T&C to be honest, but seemed pretty much the same as any previous policy I had.


----------



## ninsaga (31 Mar 2005)

*Re: allianz*

Have been with them 2 yrs now & found them quite good. I used to be insured with Allianz through my mortgage provider. I subsequently moved to Allianz via 123.ie & still managed to save quite a bit.
ninsaga


----------



## Dowee (8 Apr 2005)

Looked properly at my house insurance details recently and saw that my contents insurance seems very high, can someone let me know what a ball park figure would be for standard 3 bed semi,  I don't have anything of huge value in the house.


----------



## Unregistered (8 Apr 2005)

I used to work in the industry - just thought I'd give you a couple of pointers:

- RSA are known to be expensive and market themsleves as a broker focused insurer - i.e.they only want business from brokers - this can can mean that they are not necessarily as competitve as direct insurers becaus ethey don't have to .  Although sometimes bigger brokers can negotiate great deals - depends how much business you have with them.

- There are a lot of Agents such as AA, 123.ie etc.  that have huge contracts with different insurers that results in massive savings for the agents which they then pass on to their clients.  It wouldn't be unusal for a policy through an agent (not a broker) to be substantailly cheaper than a similar policy from the same insurer direct.

- Check carefully what both policies cover - sums insured, excess, accidental damage covers, all risks cover etc.You may find on the cheaper policy that there are a lot of add ons involved (to match your current cover) that will end up costing you.

Generally it can really pay to shop around in this area of the market.


----------



## Unregistered (8 Apr 2005)

Contents sum insured is generally calculated as a % of bulidings sum insured. Normally 25 - 30 %.  This can be excessive though.

Generally I would expect t to be around 30,000 - you may be surprised when you look around your house home much things actually cost.  remember carpets are considered contents - wooden floors can vary depending on your policy.

If you really feel that your current sum insured is too high you can reduce but ensure you have adequate cover or you may suffer from an under insurance clause if you claim. (the % that you are underinsured will be deducted from any claims settlement).


----------



## Dowee (10 Apr 2005)

Thanks for that, it is 90,000 at present which seems crazy to me, have to get it adjusted, I have no doubt been paying for my lack of attention to it.


----------

